# [DOS PROG gesucht] SAM passwort löschen



## LUKI-007 (21. November 2010)

Hallo Ich suche ein Programm für ne boot diskette, dass aus einem XP / WIN7 SAM file alle Passwörter entfernt.
Der SAM file liegt bereits auf der Diskette also A:\SAM.
Am besten were ein prog das ich so benützen kann:

prog.exe A:\SAM

PS: Bitte nur programme wo ich den ort der SAM datei als kommando anhängen kann.

PPS: Suche nur zum gebrauch an eigenen rechnern oder mit erlaubnis vom admin !


----------



## Flame (21. November 2010)

Da finde ich bei Google schon zig Treffer.
Aber mal ehrlich. Es gibt *****s wie Sand am Meer, um Win Passwörter zurück zu setzen.
Namen werde ich hier keine nennen. Zumindest nicht öffentlich.

lg


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. November 2010)

Hi,

ich verweise bei solchen Themen gerne auf folgenden Blog-Eintrag, welcher die diversen Möglichkeiten und Gefahren des Passwort-Resets imho sehr deutlich beschreibt:

http://www.petri.co.il/forgot_administrator_password.htm

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit diesem Link keinem Moderator auf die Füße steige. Denke aber dass die in dem Blogbeitrag erwähnten Tools für den Privatgebrauch erlaubt sind, bin jedoch mit der rechtlichen Lage nicht so gut vertraut.

Gruß
BK


----------



## LUKI-007 (22. November 2010)

1. Ich suche keine programme, die das Passwort anzeigen, sondern ich will es nur zurücksetzen.
2. ich suche DOS Programme


3. ****** Ich suche eine Software wo ich den ort der SAM datei als kommando anhängen kann ******

A:\PROG.EXE A:\SAM


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. November 2010)

Hi,

alle Programme, die im Blogbeitrag genannt werden funktionieren nur, wenn man physikalisch Zugriff auf den PC hat, also nix mit SAM auf Disketten.
Zumindest bei dem "Offline NT Password & Registry Editor" kann man keine Passwörter knacken, sondern nur ändern, soweit ich das Programm noch richtig im Kopf habe.

Da du aber darauf bestehst, dass du eine fremde SAM Datei knacken / resetten willst, schließe ich daraus dass das nicht legal ist und werde dir nicht weiter dabei helfen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## LUKI-007 (23. November 2010)

Nagut noch mal!

Ich habe bereits eine diskette, die auf NTFS platten zugreifen kann.
Sie tut nun automatisch die sam datei auf sich selbst ziehen.
(ich dachte wäre dan einfacher, da kein NTFS mehr benötigt wird)
Nun soll die diskette alls passwörter aus der sam löschen und natürlich danach zurück kopieren
(zurück kopieren tut schon)

gedacht is das ganze so: diskette rein und ohne usereingaben dass PW zurücksetzen.
-> benützerfreundlich


----------



## LUKI-007 (23. November 2010)

@ Bratkartoffel

"Da du aber darauf bestehst, dass du eine fremde SAM Datei knacken / resetten willst, schließe ich daraus dass das nicht legal ist und werde dir nicht weiter dabei helfen."

"alle Programme, die im Blogbeitrag genannt werden funktionieren nur, wenn man physikalisch Zugriff auf den PC hat"

1. was würde es mir nützen die Passwörter aus einer SAM zu löschen, wenn ich keinen hardwarezugang habe?
Angenommen ich hätte einen SAM file von einem PC der NICHT mir gehört, würde ich dann nicht eher nach dem Passwort fragen?

2. Ich könnte einfach den ANGEBLICH geklauten sam file in einen meiner PC's einsetzen und ihn dann mit z.B. "Offline NT Password & Registry Editor" bearbeiten!

--> Nachdenken befor man unschuldige beschuldigt.


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. November 2010)

So, jetzt bewahren wir erstmal wieder die guten Umgangsformen! 
Es ist verständlich, wenn jemand hellhörig wird, wenn es um das Thema Passwort knacken geht! Da muss man nicht den Motzigen rausholen!

Und es wäre doch schön, wenn du dich hier registrieren würdest LUKI


----------



## LUKI-007 (24. November 2010)

Hast Ja recht,

Ich wurde etwas sauer als man mich als hacker beschimpft hat.

Jetzt mal erlich, es ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass windows passwörter nichts taugen. Es geht mir nur darum, dass ich nicht jedesmal einen roman schreiben will, wen mich wer fragt wie er wieder in seinen rechner kommt.

"gedacht is das ganze so: diskette rein und ohne usereingaben dass PW zurücksetzen.
-> benützerfreundlich "

ps: muss ich mich anmelden um hilfe zu finden?
Ich würde mich ja anmelden, wenn ich sicher wäre, dass eine lösung für mein Problem gefunden wird.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. November 2010)

Hi LUKI-007,

niemand hat dich hier als Hacker bezeichnet, noch hat er dich beschimpft. Ich habe mich nur nach den von dir präsentierten Fakten gerichtet und dir einen Blogeintrag geschickt, der dir helfen *könnte*.

Anmelden musst du dich nicht, das ist natürlich freiwillig. Aber manche Benutzer hier im Forum helfen bevorzugt angemeldeten Leuten. Ob hier allerdings jemand eine Lösung für deine Frage hat kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich kenne jedenfalls kein solches Programm.

Gruß
BK


----------

